# Dreaded Transmission light



## Tim3579 (3 mo ago)

I have an 07 M6 with 105K. I just rebuilt both throttle actuator motors (upgraded the gears and replaced one top end (circuit board on bank 1actuator). All faults were cleared and the car ran perfectly for a number of miles before the red transmission light (cog wheel) appeared 3 times in two different test drives. The light does not stay on very long and the car does not degrade in performance. During the maintenance period of the actuators, the car was not started for a month. Is this the beginning of the next problem or a false positive? It's happened maybe 6-8 times since buying the car in 2016.


----------

